# Some Operas The Met Should Do



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some of them in no particular order:

Wagner: Rienzi (preferably uncut!).

Rossini: Il Viaggio A Reims. La Donna Del Lago. La Gazza Ladra. Zelmira.Ermione.
Mose in Egitto. Matilde Di Shabran. Otello. Guillaume Tell.

Richard Strauss: Die Schweigsame Frau. Friedenstag. Die Liebe Der Danae.Daphne.

Janacek: The Excursions of Mr. Broucek.Osud(Fate).

Smetana: Dalibor. The Devil's Wall.Libuse.(pronounced Li-Boo-she).

Karol Szymanowski: King Roger.

Engelbert Humperdinck: Konigskinder(The royal children).

William Walton: Troilus and Cressida.

Franz Schreker: Die Gezeichneten. (The stigmatized).

Roussel: Padmavati.

Enescu: Oedipe. 

Nielsen:Maskarade. Saul&David.

Pfitzneralestrina.

Hindemith:Cardillac.Mathis Der Maler.

Weber:Oberon. Euryanthe.

Chabrier: Gwendoline. Le Roi Malgre Lui.

Chausson: Le Roi Arthis.

Dvorak: The Devil and Kate. Dimitrij. 

Hanson: Merry Mount.

Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night.The Snow Maiden. The Tsar's Bride. The Golden Cockerel.
Legend Of The Invisible City Of Kitezh. Sadko. 

Johann Strauss: Der Zigeunerbaron. (The Gypsy Baron).

Korngold. Das Wunder Der Heliane(The Miracle of Heliane).

Franz Schmidt: Notre Dame. (Based on the famous Victor Hugo novel).

Tippett: King Priam. 

Verdi: I Masnadieri. I Due Foscari.

Mascagni: L'Amico Fritz.

Italo Montemezzi:L'Amore Dei 3 Re.(The love of the three kings).

Massenet: Herodiade. Cherubin. Le Jongleur de Notre Dame. La Navarraise.
Le Cid. Don Quichotte. Cendrillon.

Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel. 

Walter Braunfels.Die Vogel.(The Birds).

Krenek:Jonny Spielt Auf.

Mussorgsky: The Fair At Sorochinsk.

Kabalevsky.Colas Breugnon.

Martinu: Julietta.

Otto Nicolai: The Merry Wives Of Windsor.

Peter Cornelius: Der Barbier von Bagdad. 

Alberic Magnard: Guercoueir.

Boito. Nerone. 

Respighi: La Fiamma.

Britten: Gloriana.

Kaaia Saariaho.L'Amour De Loin.(love from afar).

Dame Ethyl Smyth: The Wreckers.

Vaughan Williams: The Pilgrim's Progress.

Delibes: Lakme. 

ERwin Schulhoff: Flammen.

Any other operas you might think of?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! What a list! It would be wonderful if they did them. But are you sure they haven't done any of the above? Not even stuff like Lakme, L'amico Fritz, Euryanthe, Guillaume Tell, Le Cid, Don Quichotte, The Golden Cocquerel? These are all in the standard repertory.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

superhorn said:


> Enescu: Oedipe.


Thank you very much.

Also... L'amour de loin and the operas of Per Norgard.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Apart from Rodelinda and Giulio Cesare, have they done any Handel? Or any Rameau, Lully, Monteverdi etc? There is nothing earlier than Gluck on Met Player video.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Apart from Rodelinda and Giulio Cesare, have they done any Handel? Or any Rameau, Lully, Monteverdi etc? There is nothing earlier than Gluck on Met Player video.


It doesn't mean they haven't done it.
The Met is an old institution that existed before these media came up.
There is a web site to check on performance history of all operas in America, but I forgot what it is (it's not the Met site itself). I used to have it in My Favorites of my previous laptop but I didn't transfer it to the new one that I'm using now.

Does anyone here know what's the URL?

OK, I found the Met performance history, but it's not the one that I was talking about which has data from all opera companies in America. But this one is more useful to address the question asked here (e.g., like I suspected, Lakmé has been performed at the Met, as well as The Golden Cocquerel, Rienzi, Der Ziegeunerbaron, Le Cid, Euryanthe, Don Quichotte, L'Amico Fritz, Sadko, L'Amore dei Tre Re):

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/frame.htm

To see a list of all operas performed at the Met since 1883, click on the left side on Repertory Report

There is L'Orfeo, Giulio Cesare, Alceste, Rodelinda, Iphigenie en Tauride, Armide. Rather thin in baroque.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Met performed some of these operas such as Guillaume Tell,Lakme, and The Golden Cockerel many,many years ago in the old Met,which fell to the wrcking ball in 1966 when the new Met opened in that year,but not since. 
Another opera which I forgot to mention is Louise by Gustave Charpentier,which was recently revived at the Spleto festival. 
The New York City opera did it back in the 70s,and I saw it there.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I forgot a few of Meyerbeer operas that would be worth doing,such as 
Les Huguenots,which was recently done at the Bard college Summer festival with Leon Botstein conducting , L'Africaine ,and Robert Le Diable.


----------

